# Converted my HD 223 into a Coyote Gun



## napeequa55 (Dec 17, 2015)

This rifle usually wears just iron sights (soon a red dot), the elzetta weapon light, and the foregrip.

However, for winter this year it's serving double duty as a coyote gun.

With a roll of mcnett camo form wrap, and the addition of a Harris bipod, a Vortex HST 4-16x44, it converts into a coyote gun.

Hope to get my first yote this winter - tried once last year but no luck. This year I'm planning to get out 3-4 times.

Shooting Hornady 55gr vmax which shoots great from this 16" ARP barrel.

This thing may need a little more of the black covered up - haven't decided yet.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice gun. I wouldn't bother covering more up unless you are sitting in snow banks. No matter how much you cover up its movement that they will see.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to PT napeequa55.

I'm with Don--- you've got plenty of wrap on the rifle--- just "sit still" when your call'in.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That should do the job, I'm with the above replies.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice setup and should do the job and like said above stay still.


----------



## napeequa55 (Dec 17, 2015)

Okay thanks guys that's good to know. I will definitely be hunting in snow - Washington is getting dumped on right now. 31 inches in the last 7 days where I'll be hunting!

But I won't be out there for a few weeks.

I'll be sure to be as still as possible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

That's a nice rig


----------

